# Crache Pocket Informant os 3.1.3



## Pédrolinno (8 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

Utilisant depuis de longs mois Pocket Informant sur mon iphone 3G os 3.1.3, je constate que ce fabuleux agenda se crache systématiquement depuis la mise à jour 1.5 du 07 juillet 2010. Je me connecte donc sur l'app store et à ma grande surprise, je vois des dizaines de commentaires dans lesquels que constate que c'est le cas de TOUTES les personnes étant restées sur l'ios 3.1.3... 

Je lance donc une recherche sur le web et je peux lire plusieurs sons de cloches très différents :
- Les programmateurs travailles durs sur ce problème
- Apple fait et fera en sorte que tout le monde passe sur l'ios 4

C'est quoi ce délire, avez-vous des news à ce sujet ? 
Je ne vous explique pas ma frustration, payer un programme plus de 10 euros et se retrouver sans agenda de poche du jour au lendemain 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bien à vous


----------



## Pédrolinno (9 Juillet 2010)

Pour info, une maj vient d'avoir lieu cette nuit. Ha oui, l'appli se lance bien, magnifique mais les craches se succèdent sans raison... Grrrrrr


----------

